# Petsmart online Free Shipping on orders over $25



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Code AUGFS

Here's all the subtext:

*Offer valid through August 11, 2008 at noon. ET. Enter code AUGFS (enter code as it appears, in all caps) in the promotional code field of your shopping cart with your PetSmart.com order sub-totaling $25 or more (excluding sales tax and shipping fees) to receive free Economy Ground shipping. Offer excludes purchases of dog food, cat food, cat litter, heavy items, or materials requiring special handling. Maximum $150 value (U.S. dollars) based on standard shipping rates. Additional exclusions may apply and will be noted on the product detail page. Offer valid only for orders shipped within the contiguous 48 U.S. states and to military APO/FPO addresses. May not be valid with any other discount or offer. Terms and conditions of this offer are subject to change at the sole discretion of PetSmart.

Happy shopping!


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Code AUGFS
> 
> [/COLOR]


Sweet thanks for this...I'm trying to decrease my spending but I've been reading planted tank for the last few hrs and so now I really want another tank + some new shrimp (CRS / Bees / etc.) if I can find them for less than like $10/each. :eek5: This will clearly help the addiction!


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd rather pay some more $$$ thank shopping at Petsmart or any of the other places selling abominations like this: http://www.petsmart.com/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3763471dt.jpg

I'm aware that some people do not have any alternatives to shopping at chain stores, but those who do I urge to avoid them like the devil.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> I'd rather pay some more $$$ thank shopping at Petsmart or any of the other places selling abominations like this: http://www.petsmart.com/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3763471dt.jpg
> 
> I'm aware that some people do not have any alternatives to shopping at chain stores, but those who do I urge to avoid them like the devil.


They have some of the best prices on high end filters. I have purchased most of my Eheims from petsmart and saved alot of money. If you have if you would rather throw your money away because they sell something you disagree with, I can understand that. But I will buy my stuff from the people that will give me the best price.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I respect your opinion, but unfortunately, those offering the best prices usually make compromises in terms of integrity.

Is supporting a good cause money thrown away? I don't know. I'm not rich, but $20 or even $50 more for a filter is a ridiculously small amount, given how much money I spend on things that are not important every day. A filter you buy once every couple years, a $3.50 latte every day...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah well, I don't buy the $3.50 lattes, either. Petsmart doesn't get my business when it comes to livestock, but they get quite a bit of my business when it comes to dry goods.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking through Petsmart's site, the prices aren't that great, but that's an amazing coupon. Free shipping on $25 orders? How often do you hear that in this hobby?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> I respect your opinion, but unfortunately, those offering the best prices usually make compromises in terms of integrity.


I have had nothing but good experiences with Petsmarts customer service. They have, the two times I contacted them, done everything they could to "make it right". 

Granted, I only buy from them when they offer "x amount off" or free shipping.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Here's all the subtext:
> Offer excludes purchases of dog food, cat food, cat litter, heavy items, or materials requiring special handling. Maximum $150 value (U.S. dollars) based on standard shipping rates. Additional exclusions may apply and will be noted on the product detail page.


basically this would exclude liquids, tanks, stands, lights, anything fragile or that might need special packing.

not the best coupon, but its a bit of a help. that being said, I prefer to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah well, I don't buy the $3.50 lattes, either. Petsmart doesn't get my business when it comes to livestock, but they get quite a bit of my business when it comes to dry goods.





fshfanatic said:


> I have had nothing but good experiences with Petsmarts customer service. They have, the two times I contacted them, done everything they could to "make it right".
> 
> Granted, I only buy from them when they offer "x amount off" or free shipping.


+1.

I buy a ton of dry goods from PetSmart, especially with their price match policy. I've never been able to get them to pricematch other sites, but even their online prices are pretty good. I just drive there (short trip) with my printout and save on shipping.

With that said, I think I need to buy the 2.2 pound bag of algae wafers for my shrimp.

Thanks.


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like i'm getting more penuin filters...


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

I managed a Petsmart for six years and I still shop there alot. They treat their employees like crap but their policies on their animals are very good. There might be some bad stores out there but that would be a staffing issue. The corperate policies are enforced very well, and I never saw any neglect, abuse, etc. 

They might sell some crapy products but the employees are suppose to recommend better products. But as you all know some people are gonna buy what they are gonna buy and nobody can tell them any different. And of course they are a business and the point of that is to make money.

And as for the prices I think the are very competitive. I would suggest printing of the items online and taking the prints into the store they will match their own internet prices.

And if you want to know I quit because my boss was the DEVIL:icon_evil with a tan and painted finger nails.

Just my $.02


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Lorenmws said:


> And if you want to know I quit because my boss was the DEVIL:icon_evil with a tan and painted finger nails.


She sounds hot. Pics?


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

*She's all yours buddy*


----------



## Feral (Feb 26, 2008)

^ LOL - greatest response ever


Remember it's retail, they have to make money. If everyone stops buying the stuff like that lava lamp for bettas, they will stop selling it. I have bought many fish from my Petsmart (not many local shops are better) and have had very healthy fish. I've even bought Ottos from there with great results.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Bump for the last day. Just used it.


----------

